
Anyone Can Contribute to Open Source - charliejrgower
https://www.works-hub.com/learn/anyone-can-contribute-to-open-source-find-out-how-dce92
======
mikece
I’ve had an idea for a project but I suspect it’s either done already in whole
or in part: a multi-editor, offline-capable, cross-platform blog
composer/editor app. Think Live Writer but for macOS and Linux too, and one
where the master state of the whole site lives locally. Sounds like something
that could be done by combining Ghost, Electron, SQLite and a few other
bits.... but this also seems so obvious that someone had to have done it
already, but I can’t see that it’s been done.

THAT is my challenge of the week in contributing to open source: not wanting
to reinvent a wheel that seems so obvious it has to have been done, right?

